# how to turn on java script?



## Da Mail Man

greetings,
   i am attempting to watch a video on the net and each time i try to do so, i get a message that i either have *no flash* or an outdated version of flash and *java script turned off*....... so, that (flash) taken care of, i still am getting the java script message. 

.....so, how do i either install it or re-activate it?...thanks for the help!


----------



## maroon1

Do you have firefox or IE ??

In firefox you should go to Tools > options > Content and then enable javascript


----------



## Da Mail Man

maroon1 said:


> Do you have firefox or IE ??
> 
> In firefox you should go to Tools > options > Content and then enable javascript




ie...win xp pro, sp1, sp2...


----------



## StrangleHold

Da Mail Man said:


> ie...win xp pro, sp1, sp2...


 

Click the 'Tools' menu on your browser
Select 'Internet Options'
Click the 'Security' tab.
For the Internet zone, be sure that the Security level is set to 'Medium' or below.
(If you have chosen to customize your security settings for the Internet zone, be sure that under the 'Java' heading, 'Java permissions' is not set to 'Disable Java'.
You will want to select one of the three safety levels instead.
Also be sure that under the Scripting heading, 'Scripting of Java Applets' is set to 'Enable' or 'Prompt').
Click OK to close the 'Security Settings' dialog
Next, click the 'Advanced' tab.
Scroll down till you see the sub heading 'Java VM'.
Check the boxes next to 'Java logging enabled' and 'Java console enabled'.
(Note: If you checked the box next to 'Java JIT compiler enabled' and are experiencing freezing problems, uncheck that box)
Click OK to close the 'Internet Options' dialog.


----------



## Da Mail Man

Click the 'Tools' menu on your browser
Select 'Internet Options'
Click the 'Security' tab.
For the Internet zone, be sure that the Security level is set to 'Medium' or below*.***ALL ABOVE DONE*

(If you have chosen to customize your security settings for the Internet zone, be sure that under the 'Java' heading, 'Java permissions' is not set to 'Disable Java'*.***N/A*

You will want to select one of the three safety levels instead.
Also be sure that under the Scripting heading, 'Scripting of Java Applets' is set to 'Enable' or 'Prompt').
Click OK to close the 'Security Settings' dialog****ALL DONE*

Next, click the 'Advanced' tab.
Scroll down till you see the sub heading 'Java VM'*.***NO!, DON'T SEE THAT AT ALL. SAYS "JAVA (SUN) USE JRR 1.5.0_09 FOR <APPLET> (REQUIRES RESTART).*

Check the boxes next to 'Java logging enabled' and 'Java console enabled'.
(Note: If you checked the box next to 'Java JIT compiler enabled' and are experiencing freezing problems, uncheck that box)
Click OK to close the 'Internet Options' dialog*.***NONE LISTED AT ALL.*

*....FY1...I HAVE THE JAVA ICON IN MY CONTROL PANEL*


----------



## Da Mail Man

Da Mail Man said:


> Click the 'Tools' menu on your browser
> Select 'Internet Options'
> Click the 'Security' tab.
> For the Internet zone, be sure that the Security level is set to 'Medium' or below*.***ALL ABOVE DONE*
> 
> (If you have chosen to customize your security settings for the Internet zone, be sure that under the 'Java' heading, 'Java permissions' is not set to 'Disable Java'*.***N/A*
> 
> You will want to select one of the three safety levels instead.
> Also be sure that under the Scripting heading, 'Scripting of Java Applets' is set to 'Enable' or 'Prompt').
> Click OK to close the 'Security Settings' dialog****ALL DONE*
> 
> Next, click the 'Advanced' tab.
> Scroll down till you see the sub heading 'Java VM'*.***NO!, DON'T SEE THAT AT ALL. SAYS "JAVA (SUN) USE JRR 1.5.0_09 FOR <APPLET> (REQUIRES RESTART).*
> 
> Check the boxes next to 'Java logging enabled' and 'Java console enabled'.
> (Note: If you checked the box next to 'Java JIT compiler enabled' and are experiencing freezing problems, uncheck that box)
> Click OK to close the 'Internet Options' dialog*.***NONE LISTED AT ALL.*
> 
> *....FY1...I HAVE THE JAVA ICON IN MY CONTROL PANEL*




*......anyone?*


----------

